# Merry Christmas



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I know it is not until tomorrow but I pray that God richly blesses you and yours this Christmas. I know that not everyone believes, or celebrates, and that's your right, but whatever your world view or faith perspective, it is my hope that this is the best Christmas and coming year yet.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bob, thank you and I wish rich blessings to you and yours ! Merry Christmas


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*For a child has been born for us, a son given to us; authority rests upon his shoulders; and he is named Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.* Isaiah 9:6

*
May you all be truly blessed on these holy days! Merry Christmas!
*


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Drive safely if traveling!


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas from our house to yours :canflag:


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Wishing all a very Merry Christmas!

I have a truly blessed life and this forum is part of that. You have each helped me learn new skills or gain new perspectives and I am truly grateful.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Thanks for being here.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas all and to all a good year


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Merry Christmas. Be safe out there.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

(Hebrews 9:27-28 NIV) Just as man is destined to die once, and after that to face judgment, {28} so Christ was sacrificed once to take away the sins of many people; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Nice to see this is the kind of place where you can say that and not get a complaint!


----------



## Txcatlady1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope everyone has a Blessed and Merry Christmas. Had my Christmas with my girls first of December due to my surgery. Father in law was buried on Tuesday. Husband taking mom to cemetery to spend time today. I will go to my moms and for the first time in years, all four siblings will be there for Christmas. One daughter has invited us over this afternoon to eat again. Quiet house which I enjoy, but looking forward to rest of it. Travel safely!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

A very Merry Christmas to all my friends at preparedsociety!


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to all!*

Happy birthday Jesus! :bday:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas P.S. family and God bless each and every one from the top of your head to the tip of your toes


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------

